# Spinning reel for surf fishing



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I did a quick search and didn't see exactly what I was looking for.

I occassionally fish the surf, probably 3-4 times a year these days. I have several 10-12 ft surf rods and a mixture of casting and spinning reels. On the casting side I have some Penn 209's and a Okuma casting reel. I am pretty set on the casting side. I can't remember the exact type of Okuma, maybe a SeaBoy or some such? Anyways, I have all the casting reels I need. 

Over the past few years I have used a variety of cheap spinning reels, most of which lasted about a season and then crapped out. For what I do I think the spinning reels are the best option for general surf fishing in the 3rd and 4th gut, depending on conditions. I normally use 30 lb mono, but on the spinners I use braided with a top shot of mono and it seems to work well.

What would be a good real in the $100 range that works well for general surf fishing using ~30-50 lb line that hold up well and have a good retrive ratio? Does academy have what I need or do I need to special order?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like and use the Penn saltwater series. Reels have held up well for me. I will say I use 25 lb mono on the smaller one though.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Take a look at the Penn Battle 6000. I have 3 of them with 300yds of 30lb braid for 5 yrs now and not a single problem. Great retieve ratio. Costs $100 at Academy.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I suck at casting with spinning reels, especially at the surf with all the weight i'm throwing. If I were you I would stick with conventional reels because they are easier to cast and hold tons of line. Spinning reels are very limited to line capacity unless your using braid which is expensive.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I have a mix of both casting and spinning reels. Honestly, I think the key is to match the reel with the rod and they both become easy casting. Not sure how others feel but I prefer holding the weight in my right hand and reeling with my left as with spinning reels. The advantage of spinning reels is no hang ups (bird's nests) if you happen to make a bad cast. Also, they typically have a higher drag force than casting reels and higher line capacity. I highly recommend the Penn 6000 Battle or Fin-Nor OFS series (45-95). Both have high drag rating, high line capacity, durability and fair price. You can use all mono or braid with a mono topshot to save $$$ on braid cost. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Penn Sargus have been fantastic, got two of those for my wife and I've seen her dunk them so many times it's not even funny and the larger one has even been dragged through the wet and dry sand multiple times. I rinse them off when we get home and put them away. Pretty impressed with these reels and plan to buy more as others carp out.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Penn Sargus have been fantastic, got two of those for my wife and I've seen her dunk them so many times it's not even funny and the larger one has even been dragged through the wet and dry sand multiple times. I rinse them off when we get home and put them away. Pretty impressed with these reels and plan to buy more as others carp out.


I second the Sargus. Either a 7000 or 8000 will hold enough 40lb braid for surf fishing. You can get this reel at Walmart for $90 and I've bought 2 almost brand new on ebay for around $60.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Battle or Sargus, can't really go wrong.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

The 7000 and 8000 are huge! You shark fishing with a spinning rig?  

Wife has brought in good sized Jacks on the 6000 she has, it holds 230/17 on it which is what I loaded it up with. If you put braid on that sucker you're good to go for some nice sized fish. It's a stout reel.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying a Battle 6000 for BTB fishing for King's and what ever bites at the rigg's, or is this over kill?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

troutless said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Battle 6000 for BTB fishing for King's and what ever bites at the rigg's, or is this over kill?


Seems like that would be a sweet reel for that application. The Battles have a braid-ready spool so you don't have to start them with mono to avoid slippage.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Hey Goose,
Send me your address and I'll send you one of my Battle 6000's. I don't really need 3 of them. If you like it, you can send me a check for what you think it's worth.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.

Surfguy: I might just take you up on that.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone ever dunk a penn battle in the salt water while wading? Have one but afraid to take it out and dunk it. Always used the cheaper, penn fierce when wading the surf but it finally gave out after a few years of surf fishing with it. Sometimes when them big waves come, u can't avoid dunking the reels. I'm afraid I would ruin my penn battle if I brought it in. And yes I was and oil it up after every use, especially whm I hit th surf.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I ususally have them cleaned after they get dunked, but I just rinse them off with a bottle water when I come in from the surf.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I've dunked my Penn Battles many times. I just rinse them off with fresh water when I'm done for the day and they are good as new. Never even had to oil them although I should.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Anyone ever dunk a penn battle in the salt water while wading? Have one but afraid to take it out and dunk it. Always used the cheaper, penn fierce when wading the surf but it finally gave out after a few years of surf fishing with it. Sometimes when them big waves come, u can't avoid dunking the reels. I'm afraid I would ruin my penn battle if I brought it in. And yes I was and oil it up after every use, especially whm I hit th surf.


Wife has dunked her Sargus repeatedly and also set it on the sand after catching fish. All I ever do is rinse it off.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I just bought the girlfriend a Penn Fierce 4000 yesterday. Was this a good decision? I plan on getting me a Penn Battle 4000 just bc I think its cooler looking, and it feels smoother than the feirce of Sargus.

BBR


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Not sure about the Fierce but I have a Penn Battle 4000 and it's great. It's just a lighter version of the 6000 but just as smooth and tough. I use it for trout casting and whiting.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Jigger said:


> I just bought the girlfriend a Penn Fierce 4000 yesterday. Was this a good decision? I plan on getting me a Penn Battle 4000 just bc I think its cooler looking, and it feels smoother than the feirce of Sargus.
> 
> BBR


I'm just telling you from my experience with the Fierce... I bought it because I figured I'd use it for surf fishing...just feel that if I spend a lot of money (yea 100$ is a lot to me), I hate to see it get dunked in the salt water, dragged in the sand etc...well, I've gone through 2 penn fierce in less than a year...and I ALWAYS rinse off the rod and reels when I get home. My first one crapped out after 4-5 months, but that was 3-4 months of a lot of surf fishing. I went to academy and bought a new one and returned the one that crapped out, so I used the Fierce for the latter part of summer and into Fall surf fishing or Wade fishing, then beginning of this year surf fishing and I felt it starting to **** out again, well last trip it just gave up, I will never buy another one...just my advise, I'd return it and get the Sargus...I have the 6000 sargus I believe, only used it for offshore fishing though...took it on the party boat yesterday and caught some ginormous snapps on em, really good reels...I will find out how the Penn Battle holds out in the surf soon!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't had good luck with the battle in the surf. I used it last summer wading in the surf and it was beyond resonable repair by the end of the summer. It did get dunked quite a few times, but I rinse it every trip.

My brother has been using a penn spinfisher graphite for 2 years under the same conditions and his still works great. I switched to the same reel for this summer. I'll make sure to review it by the end of the summer


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the ssg and it works great, but I never let my reels get dunked. The occasional splash, but my equipment comes before me when i'm in the water.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

fishing-guru said:


> I have the ssg and it works great, but I never let my reels get dunked. The occasional splash, but my equipment comes before me when i'm in the water.


But when you in the surf, sometimes you can't help it...I get the occasional splash and always raise the whole rod over my head when I'm jumping the big waves, just sometimes you get caught offguard when fighting a fish or taking the hook out and you look up, there's a wave coming, then bang, it just ran right through your rod n reel.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

It helps to open up the reel and oil the bearings. It cleans better than the regular rinse, plus spinning reels are simple to take apart and put back together.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I have two Fierce 8000 on my long(er) rods, for about a year now. They have 300 of 30lb braid on top of whatever 30lb mono it would hold. We get to fish maybe 12 full days a year (not nearly enough). Haven't had any problems. They get rinsed after each use. I take apart and clean all of them annually. I'm considering another Fierce for a couple of smaller rods, or maybe move up to the Sargus. 

Right now I have a super cheap graphite Quantum Optix 60 with 30 lb braid on my wife's rod and it has held up surprisingly well for 2.5 years now. I keep planning on getting her a better reel when that one gives me problems, but it hasn't yet.

I like casting with spinning. Only thing I do is wrap the tip of my index finger with medical tape to keep the braid from slicing me.


----------

